# Worth it to switch?



## pro710hd (Sep 11, 2006)

I've been with D* for about 6 years now and I'm very disappointed with the lack of HD programming. I currently own an HR10-250 HD rcvr/TIVO with 2 other SD satellite receivers. I'm paying about 75 a month for Total choice, HD package and HBO. Also included in the 75 is 5.99 DVR service fee and 4.99 for each of the two additional receivers. Here's my questions guys:

1) Would it be cheaper/more/wash to get the same equipment and programming while gaining more HD channels?

2) Can I reuse my current Winegartner dish?

3) I live in Chicago NW burbs. Would I need 2 dishes? (this would kill the deal because I don't want more than 1 dish mounted to the side of my house


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

pro710hd said:


> I've been with D* for about 6 years now and I'm very disappointed with the lack of HD programming. I currently own an HR10-250 HD rcvr/TIVO with 2 other SD satellite receivers. I'm paying about 75 a month for Total choice, HD package and HBO. Also included in the 75 is 5.99 DVR service fee and 4.99 for each of the two additional receivers. Here's my questions guys:
> 
> 1) Would it be cheaper/more/wash to get the same equipment and programming while gaining more HD channels?
> 
> ...


Pro710Hd

1) You will get more channels in HD on Dish. The package prices are close at their particular Price Points for DBS provider, each provider's different Package levels have slightly different channels, so check the packages and see which HD Metal package works for you.

2) NO you can not use your current Dish.

3) In Chicago you will get the new Dish 1000 so you get all three needed orbital slots. With that said you will get better performance from Two Dish's as the Dish 1000 does NOT gather work as well for 129 as it does for 110 and 119. With the Dish 1000 solution you WILL experience more rain Fade events on the HD channels. Your Chicago Locals are also available in HD from Dish Network from 129.


----------



## pro710hd (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks John.

What do you think my equipment and installation costs will be for an HD-PVR and 2 regular receivers?

I'm wondering if they will give me the equipment for stealing a D* customer away or at least make it a minor payment?


----------



## Montyward (Aug 16, 2006)

I made the switch about a month ago and I've been very happy thus far....

PQ is better, HD in particular, and there are just so many more channels. The locals in HD are a little bit spotty in that I've had some lost signals and pixelation from time to time, but they apparently are working to iron out the bugs.

The VIP622 is really a good receiver and after a few weeks, its really easy to use, even for the wife. It seems to record everything I ask of it and isn't flaky at all like some other Dish receivers I had heard about. The 2nd room remote control and dual mode are great, even on a 42" plasma the pic is very good.

So far so good.


----------



## pro710hd (Sep 11, 2006)

Monty;

Did they give you a deal on the equip/install since you were switching from D*? If so, what kind of deal did you get? I don't want to switch if I'm going to have to shell out major bucks for replacement equipment + install fees...


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

pro710hd said:


> Thanks John.
> 
> What do you think my equipment and installation costs will be for an HD-PVR and 2 regular receivers?
> 
> I'm wondering if they will give me the equipment for stealing a D* customer away or at least make it a minor payment?


Pro710hd,

Dish's lease plan with a HD DVR including install is for $199. Since the HD-DVR outputs to TWO Televisions (one HD and one SD) in Dual Mode, then you could get ONE additional receiver the 322 that will output to another 2 TV's so upto 4 televisions would get independent viewing from the two receivers.

The Lease plan will only provide four tuners unless you pay purchase additional receivers. After you become a subscriber sign up for Club Dish (Dish will send you Gift Cards to get people to sign up) then you will get $5.00 off your programing package for 10 months for each and every new Subscriber you get to subscribe. The Prospective Subscribers get the same new subscriber deal as well as the New Subscriber fee of $49.99 waived.

John


----------



## Montyward (Aug 16, 2006)

pro710hd said:


> Monty;
> 
> Did they give you a deal on the equip/install since you were switching from D*? If so, what kind of deal did you get? I don't want to switch if I'm going to have to shell out major bucks for replacement equipment + install fees...


I got the same deal as everyone else. The lease upgrade fee was $200, installation was $49.99, or free if I agreed to an 18-month commitment. I did not agree to it. I was a little hesitant since the $200 upgrade fee was non-refundable, but thankfully I haven't wanted to return it. I figured with the $200-$250 I can get for my HDTivo and $50-$100 for the SD Tivos, it's not too bad of a startup cost and I'll actually come out ahead. Of course, I won't "own" anything anymore, but that's okay. The $800 i paid for the HD Tivo that is worth $200 makes me worry less about owning the unit.

Don't forget the $20 off for 10 month promotion too.

I went through SBC, since I have DSL, phone and cell service, and save an additional $20/month for bundling service.

Good luck.


----------



## vfrn1 (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm in a similar situation... considering the switch from DTV to Dish.

I want a 622 that I will connect to one HDTV and another coax based remote SDTV. In trying to price this out on the Dish website, I'm confused about the monthly fees.

Can someone help me figure out my monthly charge? What fees apply?

- DVR fee
- multiple TVs (does Dish disable the 2nd receiver in the 622 if you don't pay this?)
- lease fees
- local channels (sucks to pay for this just to get the guide if OTA is all I want)

It seems like a good time to switch, with the $20 credit for 10 months and
a $100 mail in rebate from the $199 lease fee upgrade charge.

I'm interested in the Silver package and I really want the 622 to work
the same regardless of what TV I'm watching. (HD or SD) I will only
be watching one TV at a time. (ie. sitting in the living room, watching HDTV, I'd
like to continue watching the same program where I left off in the bedroom on an SDTV)

Thanks for any insight here...

Chad


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

vfrn1 said:


> I'm in a similar situation... considering the switch from DTV to Dish.
> 
> More HD on E* than D*.
> 
> ...


I have answered your questions inside your reply.


----------



## pro710hd (Sep 11, 2006)

whatchel1 said:


> I have answered your questions inside your reply.


There's a 100 rebate? That does make it enticing. I'm trying to figure out the same exact thing. How much for a 622 + additional receiver and install (with Dish 1000).

Hey, doesn anybody know if the DISH 1000 needs to be pointed at the SW sky. My directv dish is already drilled and mounted on the West side of my house pointed South. If this will pickup their feeds I'm in. I don't want to have more holes in my house siding and the fact that I have to patch up the old ones!


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

pro710hd said:


> There's a 100 rebate? That does make it enticing. I'm trying to figure out the same exact thing. How much for a 622 + additional receiver and install (with Dish 1000).
> 
> Hey, doesn anybody know if the DISH 1000 needs to be pointed at the SW sky. My directv dish is already drilled and mounted on the West side of my house pointed South. If this will pickup their feeds I'm in. I don't want to have more holes in my house siding and the fact that I have to patch up the old ones!


E* slots are just to the west of the Directv slots. Directv main slot is 101 w/110/119 as the additional slots. The main slots for E* are the same as 110/119 plus 129 It's just 10 degrees to the W. They should be able to use the same pole as the D* dish has been mounted on.


----------



## reednatron (Sep 17, 2006)

I was in the same situation as you- HDTivo and another Tivo receiver and had been a Directv customer for 8 years - but enough is enough. I switched to Dish last thursday and I'm satisfied so far. The 622 is really a nice DVR and the 625 seems to be working out well too. I should have switched a long time ago.


----------



## vfrn1 (Sep 17, 2006)

thanks whatchel1...

My question about the multiple TVs has to do with Dish's "Extra Receiver Fee".
Since the 622 has two receivers built in, and I want to take advantage of them, will I be charged an Extra Receiver Fee of $6 per month?

The Dish website doesn't seem to want to sell me a 622, but the pricing
for a 625 is coming up as:

59.99 - silver
5 - locals
6 - extra receiver
5.98 - dvr service fee

My question really is with one HDTV and one SDTV and a single 622, does
the $6 extra receiver fee apply? Also, where is the monthly lease fee? :nono2:


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

vfrn1 said:


> thanks whatchel1...
> 
> My question about the multiple TVs has to do with Dish's "Extra Receiver Fee".
> Since the 622 has two receivers built in, and I want to take advantage of them, will I be charged an Extra Receiver Fee of $6 per month?
> ...


It is a per tuner fee VIP622 has 2 tuners so it have the additional fee. No way to get around that one. But if you go w/ the plat pack then the DVR fee goes away. If you aren't into have most of the movie channels then standard packs will be less. I had 3 movie packs so it turned out better for me to get the plat pack and get all the movie channels and National Geo HD.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

vfrn1 said:


> My question really is with one HDTV and one SDTV and a single 622, does
> the $6 extra receiver fee apply? Also, where is the monthly lease fee? :nono2:


As a new subscriber with nothing except a 622 on the account, there would not be any extra receiver fee. There would not be any lease fee either. Both outputs of the 622 will work and it doesn't matter how many TVs you connect to the receiver, but only pick 1 SD TV. You should only have to pay for HD Silver, Locals, and the DVR fee on a monthly basis. Go to http://www.dishtv.com/builder06.jsp. Pick an HD TV and you'd like to pause it. On the "Design System page", pick 1 HD TV and that you want to pause it. Pick 1 SD TV and it should give you a choice of nothing for number of SD TVs to pause. That should get you a 622 and have no $6 addl receiver or lease fee - $50.97/month after the $20/month discount for 10 months. You can avoid the "Builder" if you use https://www.dishtv.com/order.jsp but that is probably where you are seeing the "Extra Receiver Fee". I'd pick the Live Chat button somewhere if you are seeing any extra receiver fee (whether $5 or $6) - it is wrong and shouldn't be there for a new sub with a single receiver. Doesn't matter if it has multiple tuners or multiple outputs. There IS a $5/month fee if you don't connect the 622 to a phone line.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

whatchel1 said:


> It is a per tuner fee VIP622 has 2 tuners so it have the additional fee. No way to get around that one.


That is not correct at all. An existing sub getting the 622 under a DIU upgrade will always pay the $6 lease fee, but the posters in this thread appear to be new subscribers, not existing customers. There isn't a per tuner fee for a 622.


----------



## Harmeister (Jan 6, 2006)

Almost right. It doesn't matter if you are a new sub or an existing sub, there is no additional tuner fee *IF* you have it attached to a phone line. If you do not, then there is an additional fee. (like what CABill said)

So your final bill for silver would look like this (more or less, based on your numbers up above (ie I did not verify the individual prices)):

59.99 - silver
5 - locals
5.98 - dvr service fee
------
70.97 total


it is possible (and I don't know) that you will have to pay the $6 lease fee that CABill mentioned as well.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

$100 rebate? I can get that plus the $20 off per month on the HD package?


----------



## vfrn1 (Sep 17, 2006)

fsquid said:


> $100 rebate? I can get that plus the $20 off per month on the HD package?


From what I am reading on the dish network website, yes.
(click under Get Dish->Offers->Special HD Offer)

For new subs only:

$20 off your metal package for 10 months
$100 rebate off the $199 HD receiver upgrade (lease) fee

I'm going to stop into my local dealer this afternoon to confirm everything
that has been discussed in this thread. I'll report back tomorrow.

Chad


----------



## jdoug (Aug 16, 2006)

I find the Dish website madening. I just want to price out a 622 to use with 1 HDTV and one 625 to share between 2 SDTVs. Can't seem to deal with that. Maybe they won't lease them that way.


----------



## MoInSTL (Mar 29, 2006)

First of all I have had D* for 5 years this November. I've had HD and the HD DVR since January. I am really getting annoyed with D* and their lack of HD programming. I wasn't annoyed when they cut back on TNT for NASCAR but now they have grabbed part of HD Net's programming time for football. I was trying to be patient in terms of waiting until next year for programming but to cut back on two channels due to a bandwidth shortage is annoying. 

I was also waiting for the 6.3 upgrade to add folders, faster menu, etc. Waited a few months for that and now it's been halted due to discovered issues.

The HR10-250 is also notorious for poor OTA reception. I've also had a failing hard drive and spent way too much time dealing with replacement units. I was offered the new DVR which is not Tivo based but it doesn't have live 2 buffers and does not support OTA. I'd be finished with dealing with an antenna for locals. It's a dilemma and there is always a trade off. I think the 6.3 upgrade being halted is the last straw.

I bought the first standalone Tivo and love the interface but I am seriously considering switching to Dish. I have never seen or operated a Dish receiver. Supposedly the PQ is better and they have more HD content. I am especially interested in NG in HD wich is not an option with D*.

I currently use one HD DVR and a standard def unit. 

After switching, are you glad you did? Pros and cons? Can they use the same dual coax cables?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

jdoug said:


> I find the Dish website madening. I just want to price out a 622 to use with 1 HDTV and one 625 to share between 2 SDTVs. Can't seem to deal with that. Maybe they won't lease them that way.


They should lease them that way, but you have to call in. DON'T use the CSR's select the Technical Support option.


----------



## TheTony (Jan 6, 2006)

vfrn1 said:


> From what I am reading on the dish network website, yes.
> (click under Get Dish->Offers->Special HD Offer)
> 
> For new subs only:
> ...


This is incorrect. There is no rebate to discount the receiver upgrade fee.

What is available is two $100 rebates (1 for new customers, 1 for new and existing customers new to DishHD) towards programming, which essentially make the out of pocket cost for the 622 zero, after the rebates.


----------

